# Can I add a third?



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

I just pretty much established, in another section, that my tank is a 72 gallon. Footprint is 48Lx21Hx18W (widest section-it's a bow front tank). I currently have 9 Hap. Kyoga Flameback and 6 Paralabidochromis Chromogynos. I'd like to add a 3rd species and am thinking about a group of Thoracochromis Brauschi (I see Marduk is contemplating these also!). Is adding a 3rd species going to over crowd this tank or will it be OK with the particular species I'm thinking about?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi T.braushi can make it with the 2 species yu speak about. It's not so abundant in the hobby .have a good luck with them
xris :thumb:


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you Samaki - now all I have to do is find some!!


----------

